# looking for a full time (freelance) separation artist



## eliteembroidery (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm a long time photoshop/illustrator user who is teaching myself higher end separations. In the meantime, I want to be printing these designs. That being said, we need to find someone who is available during the day (Monday-Friday anywhere from 6am-8pm central time) and can work on either an hourly or per project basis.

I expect anywhere from 10-20 projects per week starting out.

Please PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

From 6am to 8pm?
best of luck to ya.


----------



## master steampunk (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello I work weekends, you want


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

eliteembroidery said:


> I'm a long time photoshop/illustrator user who is teaching myself higher end separations. In the meantime, I want to be printing these designs. That being said, we need to find someone who is available during the day (Monday-Friday anywhere from 6am-8pm central time) and can work on either an hourly or per project basis.
> 
> I expect anywhere from 10-20 projects per week starting out.
> 
> Please PM me if you're interested.


in house? if so, why don't you post where you are located?

as celtic said good luck 6am - 8pm unless you are paying a big-time salary. those hours are for owners, not shop help unless getting paid overtime for a rush order.


----------



## master steampunk (Oct 30, 2008)

master steampunk said:


> Hello I work weekends, you want


living in Mèxico ! my portafolio online https://www.behance.net/STEAMPUNK


----------

